

Ask HN: Does anybody have a free giveaway domain name? - nitin1213


======
lutusp
There's a straightforward way to do this, you know. You can search the domain
registry for free, using "whois" until you find an unregistered name you like.
Then register it.

~~~
cjg
I think they are asking if someone has an already registered domain that they
would be prepared to transfer for free.

